# Skype anyone?



## Darren

Anyone interested in starting a skype support group for Social Anxiety. There is a group like that for youtube and I was wondering if anyone would like to start one over here.


----------



## sno

Sounds like an interesting thought.


----------



## AndyLT

I'm in. Please PM me the details...
If you need any help, let me know too.


----------



## drarum

Wow, that is a great idea -- Being social may actually help us become more confident about speaking.

If you want to start with a small group, I would recommend placing your skype name in the forum and inviting people to talk about it with you first, or if you want to start off a little private at first to see how it works, maybe PM your skype name to people interested? Anyway, I am interested so keep me in the loop!


----------



## HangNail

is skype free? if it is, I'll join :yes


----------



## X33

yeah I am interested.


----------



## slow talk

you can count on me..


----------



## Event Horizon

I'm interested!Please PM me!


----------



## cj123

Pm me as well if there is a group.


----------



## kippan

I hope this isn't a dead thread because I'm terribly interested in an SAS group or more people from SAS on my contacts list at least. You can add me on there  my username is on my profile.


----------



## A Human

Skype is.......................


----------



## sherbert

Skype is a free online voice service. 



I am interested in this as well. Is there a SKYPE group-chat?


----------



## rambo

im down with it. if there is no group, I dont mind being the creator and the leader of the group. If your down with it, just pm me. I'll try to start one. I dont mind motivating others. My motivation level is pretty high for a SA'er. Just read my signature


----------



## FlyInTheSky

I'm in! sounds really interesting


----------



## Event Horizon

Hey guys! Just wondering if the Skype group is still active? Please PM me the details! 
I just got my internet back, and discovered that my skype seems to have disconnected from the group or someone must have removed me


----------



## SMOOZIE

I don't promise that I'll join, but I will definitely consider. Open for details...


----------



## River In The Mountain

Sounds really interesting! Yeah!


----------



## AussiePea

Can add mine by clicking the skype icon below my avatar.


----------



## FireSoks

Interested. PM me the details please


----------



## alte

This thread is from 2008. To those who have posted above, is there a currently active skype group? I have a skype account (icon to the left) and would like to try this.


----------



## Oscar7

I am also kind of interested in this. I'd like more details, too. It might be challenging for me, but I think I could eventually be up for it.


----------



## Kwlgurl

I'm interested in this. Would like some details too 

thanks


----------



## softshock11

im terrible on skype/oovoo/omegle or whatever.

but it'll be good to try so yes


----------



## DJKav

i am very interested in skyping too


----------



## boredandtired

Don't have a camera or mic but can I join in via chat?

If not I'll make my way to the local computer store to purchase the necessary hardware.


----------



## rambo

alte said:


> This thread is from 2008. To those who have posted above, is there a currently active skype group? I have a skype account (icon to the left) and would like to try this.


From what I believe, there is none. We can create one as I said earlier. Well I meant, I can be the creator. I dont mind helping other with SA. Once somebody give me the green light, I'll do it. I'll organize it.


----------



## cj123

I am still interested. rombow^ I can help organize it if you like; I'm ready to do it. Maybe we could message everyone that has expressed interest.


----------



## mgeezy360

*Create account and contact me*

I'm getting things together with the group.

ga19deuce is my skype account name. I'll be on waiting for others to join and we will go from there.


----------



## darksoul71

I am interested too


----------



## isolatedthinker

I am keen, would be nice to find people with the same issues.


----------



## Marlon

I am down for some skype

MarFish101 if u wanna add me


----------



## Dov

i would join also my skype is dcr908


----------



## Squirrelevant

I'm not clear on who is organising it. I'd like to give this a try though if someone could PM me the details.


----------



## Benmiller

Hey guys and girls, I'm also starting a skype group at the moment with some people. 
*WE DO HAVE A SET OUT PLAN, NOTHING'S VAGUE* YAY. 
You can also find the thread in "support groups", under the name: practice social skills, video chat. 
Or go to my profile -> statistics->threads.
*To join, just post your skype-account on the thread or mail it to me*
Be sure to first read the thread though, and then hopefully see you soon


----------



## Aloysius

Sounds good. My Skype is dzastingreen.


----------



## Dan iel

I'm interested, I think it'll be cool to chat. If there's any groups going on, let me know and I'll join


----------



## SakasaJinei

I too would like to express interest in this Skype group, since I'm practically on skype all the time but hardly ever join calls. Whenever I am in a skype call and feel overwhelmed, I freak out and sign off. I really would like to join! 

*My Skype*: sakasa.jinei


----------



## Fr0sty

Also intrested about this. Fr0sty85 if there is a group


----------



## Bacon

Yes i have skype. Add me.

mattew_miller


----------



## Addler

I wanna join! Please pm me the details


----------



## Mansoor ali

*Hi*

Hi 
plz add me on skype mansoor.ali153


----------



## SashaD

I want to skype too!


----------



## Kruge

If there are any skype groups still going i would be interested. My skype name is kruge87


----------



## lightningstorm

I am interested. Please PM me.


----------



## alissadisa

yeah I am interested. Sounds like an interesting thought.Skype group.


----------



## Christa25

If this is still going on, add me to skype

christa.marie.jardine


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I am interested! my skype name is: truly.blessed86


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I've added the recent people to comment on this thread. Please feel free to add me anyone. Would love to make our own group if the other is no longer existent


----------



## killingtime

Hi I'm interested. I have skype! Let me know details


----------



## singnswimgirl

I'd love to join a Skype group; message me with the details.


----------



## sj86

*im open to skype*

same here, message me too


----------



## Isaac7

I would definitely like to join a skype group. Sign me up 
skype: isaacw7


----------



## Final Fantasy

I have Skype, if anyone wants to talk sometime, message me for my info


----------



## Dekenkaru

I'll do it
Skype name is live:zcantrell
Contact me if interested


----------



## SugarPush

Please give me a message.
I'm very nervous but I want to practice talking over skype.


----------



## Jay M

Feel free to add me but you'll have to start the convo.  
Skype name: jay.millett


----------



## Kalliber

zeak16 add me i can voice chat xD


----------



## dizzyizzy919

I want to be in a Skype group! dizzyizzy919


----------



## MoonForge

I'm interested too, just pm me with the details or just add my skype: moonforge  If you do add me on skype, let me know that you're from SAS or just this thread or something ;x


----------



## Rallen12

Add me too please.


----------



## green9206

Heyy add me as well live:mohit926.


----------



## carlito

I'm interested in the skype group feel free to add me crlsgrc65


----------



## Kalliber

just interested in one on one chat
Skype: zeak16


----------



## Percy pig

I'm interested in the skype group too! PM me details please


----------



## alee

Always up for it


----------



## Aminah

Anyone interested in chatting on Skype can add me too, it can be a form of exposure to combat the hindering effects of S.A. My username is aminahe


----------



## Aminah

Actually everyone here's a group by Hermits101, if anyone's interested, just add him as contact on Skype and let him know you're from SAS, hope this might help. Just search for Hermits101.


----------



## Kalliber

Aminah said:


> Actually everyone here's a group by Hermits101, if anyone's interested, just add him as contact on Skype and let him know you're from SAS, hope this might help. Just search for Hermits101.


he's a chick O_O


----------



## neverwin

skype: neverwinxi


----------



## forever_dreamer

foreverdreamer8


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

psychedelicbuffet


----------



## lynseylu

I'm interested  My skype name is loopylu86.
Thanks.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

PM me if you want my Skype


----------



## Ciaran

ctmc87 is mine if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## rach333

yes i do


----------



## timebombx

timebombxxx


----------



## Bananagem233

.


----------



## Tom The Beast

Yes, I would welcome caring people to add me, my Skype name is thomas96xxx.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Yes I have skype, if anyone wishes to talk to me pm me first. I always worrying about posting my user name on the board cause I'm sure lurkers come on here and browse through the forum. 

It kinda creeps me out. But if anyone wishes to talk to me, I'll be happy to give them my skype user name, but through pm only.


----------



## Octoberrose

I enjoy skype and wouldn't mind joining a group I'm just hoping there are some people more talkative than I am because... well I'm not much of a talker if I don't know people.


----------



## Raphael200

So when is this group getting formed?


----------



## jmaniebo93

pm too plz!


----------



## Nikola

When will this group start? I would like to participate. I don't know anyone with SA so I think this is a very good idea.


----------



## DislikeYou

Anyone wanna add me to Skype and chat? (I refuse to use voice or webcam function.)

My Skype name is: Desmond086


----------



## Ocwhale

i am looking for people to chat with, pm me


----------



## Whatupdiana

Id like to join also if anyone wants to talk My username is dianaraaawrrr. I know...lol

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## mariadaysi

*I want ..are you still able to talk*



Whatupdiana said:


> Id like to join also if anyone wants to talk My username is dianaraaawrrr. I know...lol
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


want ..are you still able to talk


----------



## RyunKnox

I would be interested in Skyping with someone if interested PM me.


----------



## bahamian chrysalis

YES,YES,YES! that's why I joined SAS. I'm hoping to practice my conversational skills & also share and learn what has helped others with their SA. I must have been looking in the wrong section. you guys can check my profile and PM me.


----------



## hermitCrab954

I'm interested! if you guys are still doing this, please pm me...


----------



## lordseshomaru86

anyone who might want to skype PLEASE PM me, I'm available


----------



## SunshineSam218

Is the Skype support group still forming? Please let me know.


----------



## Azuria

If this is still going, then I'm in c: If not, then... I'll just get everyone individually and see what I can get going xD


----------



## risenfall

Sounds fun! Would there be awkward silence tho?? Geez I'm not good with conversations especially when it comes to group chats


----------



## vocaltonata31

I may be interested. How exactly will this work?


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken

You can add me if you want.


----------



## Ignopius

Anyone do not hesitate to add me! 

EDIT: Also I have a group for teenagers. PM if you are interested. But I would love to join one for all ages.


----------



## sprawl

oooh I'd like to join a skype group. I probably won't say much, but it's still be good to socialize even a little. PM me please!


----------

